

Secret Source Codes Threaten Modern Science - mkopinsky
http://news.yahoo.com/secret-source-codes-threaten-modern-science-185204425.html

======
mkopinsky
The original article (if you're able to get through the paywall; I can't) is
at <http://www.sciencemag.org/content/336/6078/159.full>

There is certainly an irony in an article about opening research to the public
being behind a paywall.

